# Getting lanolin out of clothes



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I didn't see anywhere else to post this. Hopefully, someone here can help me. I used lanolin on my nipples when I started nursing to help with pain and sore, raw nipples. It has left spots on some of my shirts. Some are my dh's and he's going to be upset when he gets home.







Regular washing with spot treatment has not helped. Does anyone know how to get this out of cotton clothes?


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

I found rubbing in neat dishwashing liquid (for handwashing, not machine washing), leaving for a little while then washing helped.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

Dawn plus hot water


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

ok, hand wash with dish soap. thanks.


----------

